
A Lisp Programmer Living in Python-Land: The Hy Programming Language - mark_l_watson
https://leanpub.com/hy-lisp-python
======
mark_l_watson
I started using the Hy language (sits on top of Python) last spring. I love
using it so I started writing a book on Hy last fall, and released it today.

You can read it online for free. Also, I use the Creative Commons share and
share alike no commercial reuse license, so, the book PDF can be shared with
friends, people you work with, etc.

------
eggy
Mark, I love all of your work. Well, except your Java stuff, but that was due
to my bias against Java! I am going to buy this right away, and see if Hy
ticks more boxes for me now. Looking forward to it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks!

